# John Shirley-Quirk



## Headphone Hermit (Jan 8, 2014)

John Shirley-Quirk died recently (7th April 2014) http://blogs.telegraph.co.uk/cultur...y-quirk-the-passing-of-a-great-british-voice/

Many of us with British recordings will have his singing in our collections. I find it sad that such a great singer should have passed on with so little notice in the press (I only found out when my brother, who doesn't follow music, mentioned it to me today)

apologies if this has already been announced on here, but if so, I missed it.


----------

